# Electric Fence?



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

Anyone use an electric fence for their Chi? Remi is about 5 months old and recently thought it would be cool to run out in the road. He hasn't ever done this before and he's super sneaky about it.
He also only weighs 3 pounds which makes it really hard to walk him on a leash.

Help! =)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I use an electric fence for my Mastiffs - one can jump 6'3" from a standstill. They scream & hollar when they get zapped, it's heartbreaking to hear.

If YOU have ever been zapped by an electric fence (in my case the residual pain always ends up in my left booby once I've regained my senses after a few seconds) then I think you'd figure out for yourself real quick that a Chi getting zapped in the same manner as yourself or a massive dog could possibly be fatal or near enough to. 

I'm no expert, just had electric fences all my life on our farms for cattle, horses etc. so after seeing their reaction, the thought of a Chi terrifies me.

Have you considered those Ultra-sonic confinement systems made by Innotec or whatever they're called - I've seen them work really well on some Cavs belonging to friends.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why would it be difficult to walk him on a leash?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I fear it might kill him. Isn't he too little to be loose? i would worry about another dog or theft.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I think that an electric fence would be a very unsafe thing to have for a chihuahua!!! Why not invest the money in chihuahua-proofing the fence instead? And also invest in a better harness, one that fits your pup better.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

An electric fence for a small chi????? or for that matter any small dog....that could be fatal! 
A small pup of that size can be walked with a harness (no collar) and should be kept close to you at ALL TIMES!...or better yet, let them exercise in a safe confined area or x-pen where they are safe from birds of prey , other dogs, etc....


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

misstlombardo said:


> Anyone use an electric fence for their Chi? Remi is about 5 months old and recently thought it would be cool to run out in the road. He hasn't ever done this before and he's super sneaky about it.
> He also only weighs 3 pounds which makes it really hard to walk him on a leash.
> 
> Help! =)



Remi is running out into the road because he is reaching sexual maturity. Take
an appointment to have him neutered. Buy a harness and a leash and walk him
three times per day, on-leash. He needs structured walks at his age.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Just use a harness when he's outside?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont get it! v dangerous! not safe slightly! , i agree need walking! (like i can say anything! ) but im trying to walk tillie at least once a week (I know should be once a day ATLEAST but im not very good with leaving the house atm) , so i would try to walk him once a day to get his energy out! good luck!  x


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I would never use an electric fence, just walk him,get a good harness for him, and u can just pick him up if another dog is around ,that u feel uncomfatable about,Thats what i do.I think your just feeling nervous about walking him,maybe scared of what your facing out there, I was a bit like that at one stage,but you have to try not to pass that onto your dog,he will love the walk with u and let him say hello to other dogs,u still have controll if he,s in a harness.I stepped out with my dog and now we both enjoy our walks and we stop and meet other dogs,and now neither one of us is nervous on our walk,maybe u could fence off a small section of your yard that he cant get out off ,i think i would also do that,his own little play yard,so to speak,good luck,let us know how u get on cheers janet.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

*NO!* Do NOT use an elecric fence for your chi. That could kill him.

He is running away like that most likely because he has reached sexual maturity (it's much, much earlier for a dog then a human) and I reccomend getting him neutered unless you're going to breed/show him, but it's always best to neuter them...

Anyway, never use electric fences.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Remi is running out into the road because he is reaching sexual maturity. Take
> an appointment to have him neutered. Buy a harness and a leash and walk him
> three times per day, on-leash. He needs structured walks at his age.


^What she said. It isn't safe for a chihuahua to be outdoors without a secure leash and harness if there is no fenced in area....I have a few dogs with amazing recall (to a whistle now actually) but I still wouldn't let them wander here as we live in the city.


----------



## misstlombardo (Feb 3, 2012)

I figured as much for all these answers; but I didn't know running in the road had anything to do with his sexual maturity. I got him a puppia harness. Everytime we put the harness on and put him on a leash - he rolls over and won't move. Options?!

Thanks everyone.
Teresa


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just take him out every day and encourage him to walk with treats. He will get it eventually.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

misstlombardo said:


> I figured as much for all these answers; but I didn't know running in the road had anything to do with his sexual maturity. I got him a puppia harness. Everytime we put the harness on and put him on a leash - he rolls over and won't move. Options?!
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> Teresa




An intact male dog has an instinct to roam around when he detects the odor
of estrogen on the wind. Castration greatly reduces roaming. 

As for the harness issue, do not give into his unwanted behavior, do not
remove it simply because the pup refuses to move. Simply put the harness 
on three times per day, take him outside and like Missy said encourage him 
to walk with treats and praise. It takes a lot of patience on your part, but if
you stick to it your pup will soon associate the harness with pleasure(walks).


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I had this issue with the harness x 3 puppies, all laying on their backs or butts planted firmly on the ground, I was devastated thinking about the time & effort it would take to get one loving it & hoping the others would follow.

That afternoon, went to a friend's and he forced me to go walking with him & his new Boston Terrier. You can imagine my response, when I'd done laughing at his ridiculous suggestion ... I was not about to drag 3 puppies down the street!!!!

Not to be put off he demanded I get their harnesses on, which I did, carried them out the front door & up to the sidewalk where he & his dog walked off, mine all immediately followed, and that dreadful boy dragged me around the streets for about a mile, it nearly killed me - BUT the dogs loved it and just from that one time out they'll now happily walk on their harnesses all day if I ask them to.

My advice to you is put on the harness & lead, carry him up to the sidewalk & put him down .... let him amble about for a few minutes before you take control and go where YOU want to go with him happily trotting at your side.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't think he should be out without supervision or at very least he should be in a escape proof area. I would fence off a good size area that your pup can excersize and have fun but so that you don't need to worry about him getting out on the road. I had to build an area for my Penelope pup because. She's a jumper I swear sometimes that dog is part kangaroo LOL my yard is totally fenced but In some places the fence was only 31/2 ft high which has always been enough until Penelope came along she would jump that part of the fence like it wasn't there I had to add 2 ft of wire fencing to that section of the fence but it was well worth it to keep my dog safe.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

PLEEAASE!!!! Keep away from electric fence! It gives them a shock. What happens if they break through the fence and are afraid to come back? 

I could never let me chi outside unattended. I have a fenced in yard and whenever he is out, he goes out first on a leash to do his business, then I turn him loose to play with our golden retriever, Susie. But I am very close by and he gets to be out for about 5 minutes. I know it's paranoia, but I am afraid of a hawk or something, anything, getting him.

He WILL get used to a harness, it just takes time and training. Be sure to give him treats when he wears it and praise him for how good he is! I even got Angel used to wearing a gentle leader harness!! He's not crazy about it, but he wears it and it keeps him close to me!


----------



## Mayret91 (Feb 7, 2012)

no please no electric fences or chokers


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

see is a friend with another little dog would like to come help  i find puppies learn to walk on the lead quite fast if you have another dog on lead at the same time


----------

